# Jeff Hardy, Busted!



## Clark Kent (Sep 13, 2009)

*Jeff Hardy, Busted!
By Silent Bob - 09-13-2009 03:49 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/1687204.html

"Hardy was charged with trafficking in opium, two counts of possession with intent to sell or deliver a Schedule III controlled substance, maintaining a dwelling for drugs, possession of cocaine, and possession of drug paraphernalia."


Ouch.


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ooops! Geez, that's crazy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2009)

3-14 yrs in the big house for opium possession.  He's in deep doo doo.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 28, 2009)

Saw that coming, he's been in and out of trouble for years with the WWE and Law Enforcement for his drug/alcohol usage, they gave him every chance to straighten up also.


----------

